# Farming Simulator



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone got it? It looks fab - think i'm gonna order it.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks brilliant... for about 2 seconds


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Until the European Union / UK Government penalises you and makes you bankrupt 

Do you get pikies setting up on your land :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

done the real thing for a mate of ours a few months back, loved every minute of it


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Watched the vid. Not sure the farmer is going to get much for that trailer load of corn. lol.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

truck one aswell, lol!!


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

I wonder if the game manufacturers will replicate _real_ farming in the EU and pay me £19.50 NOT to buy the game...


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

buckas said:


> YouTube - Euro Truck Simulator 2008 load to Wien1
> 
> YouTube - Euro Truck Simulator 2008 load to Wien2
> 
> ...


i really want this lol, i have just downloaded the trial version  :lol:

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

That Euro Truck Simulator is temping cause when I used to plat GTA SA all I used to do what drive the lorries everywhere :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

hallett said:


> i really want this lol, i have just downloaded the trial version  :lol:
> 
> Daniel


Ooooo Where can I get that?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Ooooo Where can I get that?


on the official euro truck simulator web site :lol:

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Downloaded the trail, on one PC its all dark and I cant see anything (changed brightness its all the same etc) and on my laptop everythings all bright and green/pink and my other PC i doubt will run it smoothly. Anyone got any sugresttions why its doing this?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Downloaded the trail, on one PC its all dark and I cant see anything (changed brightness its all the same etc) and on my laptop everythings all bright and green/pink and my other PC i doubt will run it smoothly. Anyone got any sugresttions why its doing this?


its all bright blue on my laptop  might just take a gamble with the actual game as they have a refund policy, will help to pass so much time :lol:

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

hallett said:


> its all bright blue on my laptop  might just take a gamble with the actual game as they have a refund policy, will help to pass so much time :lol:
> 
> Daniel


The computer that I said wouldnt handle it worked perfectly on 

Then was on my way to Paris and said the trial was over. Was gutted! Thing is really needs a a steering wheel and pedals because its just usless using buttons and arrows!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Bailes said:


> The computer that I said wouldnt handle it worked perfectly on
> 
> Then was on my way to Paris and said the trial was over. Was gutted! Thing is really needs a a steering wheel and pedals because its just usless using buttons and arrows!


haha, any tips on how to get it to work? i have checked all the video cards etc and they are all the most upto date versions but still cant get it to work 

so you going to buy it lol

Daniel


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

grr at u lot 

Stop talking about trucks. This thread is about farms. If you want to talk about trucks start your own bloody thread.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> grr at u lot
> 
> Stop talking about trucks. This thread is about farms. If you want to talk about trucks start your own bloody thread.


:spam: :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a truck...but I played the Bus Simulator.

That was crap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I could only think about playing something like this after smoking crack,


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

jamest said:


> Not a truck...but I played the Bus Simulator.
> 
> That was crap.


you mean this http://www.bussimulatorgame.com/ :lol:

Daniel


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

bloody hell now u're all on about busses

THIS THREAD IS ABOUT FARMS.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

hallett said:


> you mean this http://www.bussimulatorgame.com/ :lol:
> 
> Daniel


Yep thats the one. You can't even run anyone over.


HalfordsShopper said:


> bloody hell now u're all on about busses
> 
> THIS THREAD IS ABOUT FARMS.


Sorry.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have ShipSim (I can carry livestock and tractors on some vessels)


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

You have to wonder how many people bought the game with intentions of actually playing it without ploughing a massive comedy shaped ***** in the fields.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> You have to wonder how many people bought the game with intentions of actually playing it without ploughing a massive comedy shaped ***** in the fields.


Guilty :lol::lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i cant believe people would be interested in these games, ive seen the truck simulator, bus simulator, farming, boating, fork lift and train 

i can maybe see how some people may like try the boat or train simulator (maybe even to learn)
but why would you want to pretend to be a fork lift driver :lol:


----------

